# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Cap for Non-standard deck fence post

## ssayer

When we moved here 20 years ago, we moved in to a house that was mostly updated by it's former owner who was also a construction worker that tended to use what he had available rather than what might be considered standard for any given project. This included the posts on my back deck (and front fence too, but that's another issue  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Anyway, the deck posts are made out of three 2x4s slabbed together. Until recently, having a fancier post cap meant something out of wood, or something requiring a lot more work. Enter the 3D printer. 

Here is one of the two post caps for the posts leading on to the gazebo. Because the post caps are indented (about 1/2") to hide the wooden post top, I made this in three pieces. Cap, plug, and then the hollowed out owl's head (to hold the color changing LED light) The hollowed out hole is really two holes because the center line of the top of the owls head doesn't line up with the center line of the owls neck:



For the rest of the fourteen post caps, I just made two pieces. Indented cap and hollowed plug (to hold the LED light):



Pardon the dirt on the top of the second piece. I grabbed the lights off the deck and didn't clean anything up.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Still work to be done. I'll be filling the owl's heads with quikrete and also spraying the heads with clear outdoor polyurethane...

----------

